# q9550 oc w/ 790i



## CyberIzzy (Jul 6, 2008)

Has anyone oc'd a q9550 cpu on a evga 790i ultra mob as of late?


I’ve seen where several reviews have been done, but always with older chipset mob's.

Would really like to see some results with the 790i, and maybe with a 2x 9800 gx2 setup. liquid cooled of course.


----------



## J-Man (Jul 6, 2008)

You are very rich. 8GB DDR3!? 1600MHz or 1800MHz?


----------



## CyberIzzy (Jul 6, 2008)

J-Man said:


> You are very rich. 8GB DDR3!? 1600MHz or 1800MHz?



1600... although i am considering moving up to the 1600 epp 2000mhz before Christmas, if i can get in 8GB kit, which i dont think they even make yet...


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 6, 2008)

3 9800GTX cards, close to what you are looking for. I am waiting on a few parts before I can go water. I do have 3 full coverage blocks for them

How fast do you run your cpu?

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=64554


----------



## CyberIzzy (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm not running any speed... yet

I'm still waiting on some of my equipment to come in. i use to have my rig up in the mod rigs section, but one of the other members took offence to the fact that i had a Star of David laser cut into the top of the case. so i took it down as to not have to argue with anyone about weather or not i was Jewish... :shadedshu 

I plan to put it back up in a couple of weeks when the rest of my equipment arrives and i finish assembling my rig.

that is why i asked if any one had posted q9550 w/ 790i oc results. i started to post my questions in the Over clock and cooling forum but since my question was specific to the 790i w/ the q9550 i thought i would try it here first because i'm interested in how well the 790i oc's. and what kind of fsb's ppl have been able to reach... and at what settings


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 6, 2008)

I bet you could get around 500FSB with this board. Around that saying 400-500FSB.

My chip is almost the same but I can move the multi up and down. If you would like I can turn the multi down and kind of see what my system could do, that would kind of be like your setup.





someone made a big deal about having a star of david on your case WTF


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 6, 2008)

I believe that Tatty had the board and was able to hit well over 500fsb.. The board and processor is going to be a killer. You should be able to hit around 4ghz stable if cooling and doing it right. Just all depends on the heat on that baby. I even think I saw Tatty get over 550fsb... But, its been so long since that man was on here!


----------



## Xazax (Jul 7, 2008)

Ive OC'ed a Q9450 on a 780i.. not the same but close enough, i would say the Q9550 could hit Higher clock speeds because of the higer multi compared to the Q9450. For me i was able to top out @ 3.6~3.7Ghz(450-460 FSB) my 780i couldnt handle any higher 470+ without crashing on POST


----------



## warhammer (Jul 8, 2008)

The 790 mobo is a pain 8gig of ram and OC will not work. 
If you realy want to know about the Mobo goto the EVGA forums http://www.evga.com/forums/tt.asp?forumid=40 and here re XFX http://www.bjorn3d.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=88

a x48 or x58 mobo and Radeon HD 4870 card at this point in time would kick NVIDIA ass.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 20, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I believe that Tatty had the board and was able to hit well over 500fsb.. The board and processor is going to be a killer. You should be able to hit around 4ghz stable if cooling and doing it right. Just all depends on the heat on that baby. I even think I saw Tatty get over 550fsb... But, its been so long since that man was on here!



Not that long   I hit 570fsb but that was with a duellie, when I tested the Q9450 I hit 495fsb and was just a little short of 4gig, 3.9 and a bit in fact but she wasent particularily stable but I could boot into windows and I did that on 1.45V!, (but she was really warm even at that voltage) with a 9550 4.1gig on air is acheivable with some decent chips.....4gig on pretty much all chips with the right board , in fact, for Penryn's most 790i clock them better than most x48's apparently although there are some exceptions.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 20, 2008)

Sweet. Still, even at 570 on a duellie is nothing to be mad at! lol.. It's all ways harder with the quad to do it, but 495 is still not a joke!


----------



## trt740 (Jul 20, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Not that long   I hit 570fsb but that was with a duellie, when I tested the Q9450 I hit 495fsb and was just a little short of 4gig, 3.9 and a bit in fact but she wasent particularily stable but I could boot into windows and I did that on 1.45V!, (but she was really warm even at that voltage) with a 9550 4.1gig on air is acheivable with some decent chips.....4gig on pretty much all chips with the right board , in fact, for Penryn's most 790i clock them better than most x48's apparently although there are some exceptions.



when it doesn't corrupt your hardrive that is, LOL couldn't resist Tatty you old monkey  nice to have ya back.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 21, 2008)

trt740 said:


> when it doesn't corrupt your hardrive that is, LOL couldn't resist Tatty you old monkey  nice to have ya back.



Behave!.....I never got the corruption, I have not even got round to applying the new bios yet that was supposed to have sorted it, I reckon it was them nasty Asus and EVGA boards that caused the trouble


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 21, 2008)

I never got the problem.. just some strange IRQ problem... but, I'll be playing with it when I get another hdd..


----------

